# Best place to buy Wurth Alloy Paint and Lacquer



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Have seen it on ebay, just wondered if there are any sites offering it a bit cheaper people know of? Cheers.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I read a post on another forum a while back and people were buying it direct from wurth.

there website is wurth.co.uk I think...


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

I purchased it from here. Excellent service.

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Wurth.html


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

ajc2306 said:


> I purchased it from here. Excellent service.
> 
> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Wurth.html


+1:thumb:
Free delivery aswell


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

ajc2306 said:


> I purchased it from here. Excellent service.
> 
> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Wurth.html


Yup, me too, delivery is pretty quick from them too :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

How is this as a match to Vauxhall alloys? specifically newer vauxhalls whith fairly bright wheels. Oh and would one can do two wheels?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

nowhere near i would have thought.....

try www.wheelpaints.co.uk


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

Dave Spalding said:


> How is this as a match to Vauxhall alloys? specifically newer vauxhalls whith fairly bright wheels. Oh and would one can do two wheels?


It's a perfect match for my coupe turbo wheels (astra mk4), not sure for the newer models though


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers mate. Think i'll give it a try then. I need to do 2 wheels and there both on the same side so as long as its not glaringly obvious it should be ok. :thumb:


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Its a poor match to Alfa Romeo's!


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave Spalding said:


> How is this as a match to Vauxhall alloys? specifically newer vauxhalls whith fairly bright wheels. Oh and would one can do two wheels?


Absolutley perfect match. I did a thread a couple of months ago with photos of an Omega Elite wheel being blown in around the lip to a deph of 4 inches by 15 inches long. It's so good I can't remember which wheel I painted.
One can will easily do 2 wheels. 
I may have deleted the photos from photobucket but if you want to see them pm me you're e mail address and I'll send them to you.
Don


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you work in the motor trade? if so they can suppky you direct


----------

